# Trying to relocate to Singapore



## chefph1

I am looking for advice and information on finding work abroad. Prefferably Thailand or Singapore. I am a formally trained Chef with a decent resume but get no response at all from hotels or places I send to. Of course there is no way to relocate there if I can't find employment there. I could also teach english I suppose, allthough I understand that doesn't pay much and I can't get a work visa for that either without a company sponser and only then if I have a secondary degree in teaching and I don't. Can I get a work visa without having a company sponser me?? How long is the visa process and does that ensure my ability to work??? Thanks in advance for any advice and help. I really want to make this move.


----------

